# Pi berechnen in Java BlueJ



## Tyro (6. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

ich hab atm ein ernsthaftes Problem, ich muss morgen eine Projektarbeit im Informatikuterricht abgeben zur Berechnung von Pi, die Aufgabenstellung lautet wie folgt:



> Aufgabe 2: Entwicklung eines Algorithmus
> Im Tauschverzeichnis liegt das BlueJ-Projekt „ProjektPi“ für die Berechnung der Zahl Pi bereit. Enthalten ist die Java-Klasse „Pi“, die bereits die main-Methode enthält, die ihr um den Java-Code für die Berechnung und die Ausgabe eures Ergebnisses erweitern müsst.



Ich hab shcon jede Menge durhcprobiert und kriege es net hin!
Folgende Sachen hat mir ein Kumpel vorbeigebracht wurden aber bereits verschlagen:

1.)


> public void Pi()
> {
> double a = 0;
> double b = 3;
> ...


Kann ich nicht benutzen da ich dne Befehl Math.sqrt nicht kenne!

2.)


> public void Pi2(int tropfenzahl)
> {
> double pi = 0;
> int innerhalb = 0;
> ...


Hat uns unser Lehrer verboten zu nehmen!

Bisher hatten wir im Unterrich: int, float, double, for-schleifen. if-schleifen und daraus sollte der Code auch bestehen!

Kann mir wer weiter helfen, entweder mir ekrlären wie ich einen komplett neuen Code schreiben kann, oder den Befehl "math.sqrt" erklären kann (muss wohl dazu sagen,dass ich INfo erts seit 1,5 monatne hab also kann ich noch nicht soviel)?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!

mfg
Tyro


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2008)

Java ist nicht meine Welt. Aber Math ist wohl eine Klasse / Bibliothek, die du in dein Projekt mitcompilen mußt.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. November 2008)

java-forum

falls du fragen zwecks java hast , eine der ersten anlaufstellen 

oder die API wälzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (6. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Java ist nicht meine Welt. Aber Math ist wohl eine Klasse / Bibliothek, die du in dein Projekt mitcompilen mußt.


Jopp, Math ist die Mathe-Bibliothek und sqrt ist einfahc nur die Wurzel-Funktion.

Aber schau mal bei wikipedia vorbei und schlage PI nach.
Dort ist ein Pseudocode angegeben, der nur die von Dir genannten Befehle enthält.
Daraus sollte sich schnell der entsprechende Java-Code stricken lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. November 2008)

include math.java

würd ich zuerst oben hintu. Damit hast du schonmal die math datei "hinzugefügt"
Wie genau du pi ausrechen willst hilft dir wikipedia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kp wie man das macht ..)
Die erste .. wie gesagt ansich brauchst du nur sqrt (wurzel ziehen .. sofern ich da richtig im kopf hab) 
math.sqrt macht im grunde nur dass du die math.java öffnest und dort den befehl holst. (Wirst du später noch lernen mit super klassen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

________________________________________________________________________________
_____
wenn du ansich nur pi willst sollte ansich das hier reichen


```
class java.lang.Math

static final double PI
```

Wobei das nur eine deklaration von pi ist und nicht die ausrechnung
________________________________________________________________________________
_______

aber laut aufgabenstellung brauchst du eine ausrechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AHJA !! DER 2TE TEXT
welcher von wiki ist sofern ich das richtig seh ..
der macht was total anderes als deine aufgabenstellung sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (6. November 2008)

OK, Danke für die Antwortne, werd mich mal dransetzen!


----------



## David (6. November 2008)

Hoffen wir nur, dein Lehrer ist nicht im Buffed-Forum unterwegs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (6. November 2008)

> Hoffen wir nur, dein Lehrer ist nicht im Buffed-Forum unterwegs. biggrin.gif



Der erste Arbeitsauftrag lautete: Informiere dich über Pi und wie man den Code erstellt, also kann er mir nix! xD


----------

